# Small tank victorians?



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Are there any victorians that could be bred in a 30g tank or smaller?

I am correct in believing that they are harem breeders right?

I am really interested in victorians, but don't have the tank space for a large colony. I was hoping I could find a smaller species that would work in a small species tank.

thanks


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, harem breeders.

Ruby greens would work. 1M-4/5 F


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks!

Great looking fish.

Any others?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi 
Pseudocrenilabrus multicolor victoriae can work too.
xris


----------



## zenobium (Jan 5, 2006)

I've got Pseudocrenilabrus nicholsi and they are awesome for this size tank. I have a quad of 2 males and 2 females in a 29 gallon. Even though they are small (my big male is 2.5 inches) they are very aggressive and needs lots of hiding spots. Both females breed about every 2 months like clockwerk, and drop about a dozen fry each time.

-Zen


----------

